# Uso di APM

## fejfbo

Qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile con Apm (purtroppo il mio portatile non supporta ACPI) poter far "spegnere" il monitor Lcd dopo un certo tempo di inattività?

----------

## fejfbo

nessuno sa aiutarmi?  :Crying or Very sad: 

Tutte le info che trovo si limitano all'uso di Acpi

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che dipenda dal tipo di supporto che hai, io su un fisso sono in grado di mandaer il pc in stand-by ma non di spegnere il monitor, per quello ho usato le opzioni di xscreensaver. credo che la cosa migliore sia controllare le varie opzioni tramite bios, inizia con l'aumentare il risparmio energetico al massimo, e poi ci ragioni dietro

----------

## neryo

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Qualcuno di voi sa se è possibile con Apm (purtroppo il mio portatile non supporta ACPI) poter far "spegnere" il monitor Lcd dopo un certo tempo di inattività?

 

http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/power/xorg_dpms/

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2005-April/084923.html

dai un occhiata a questo.. e' una buona alternativa!

----------

## RenfildDust

Io nel Mac uso l'rmulazione APM, ed è una funzione che si autoimposta quando vado a batteria...

----------

## fejfbo

Purtroppo entrambi i link suggeriti mi sembra che siano fatti per il X, mentre io avrei bisogno che anche in console si riuscisse a spegnere il monitor.

Scusatemi se non lo avevo specificato prima

----------

## silian87

A me sembra che c'era proprio il comando apm-sleep o qualocsa di simile... prova a vedere che comandi apm ci sono (aiutati col man). Potresti usare anche il demone apmd, anzi te lo consiglio fortemente.

----------

## fejfbo

Proverò questa sera.

Ma per sleep intendi una specie di stand-by?

----------

## silian87

Penso che forse dipende dal computer... puo' darsi che si limiti a scurire lo schermo. 

Se il tupo portatile non supporta il suspend to ram e ne hai bisogno, prova quello to disc incluso nei kernel gentoo (mi sembra proprio di si), e' fighissimo.

----------

## fejfbo

Io non ho bisogno di mandare il pc in sospensione ma solo di poter far "spegnere" il monitor lcd del portatile.

In parole povere un po' come succede anche per i desktop in cui la pressione di un tasto fa riprendere il monitor dallo stand-by

----------

## silian87

Allora dai un occhiata ad apmd... dovrebbe offrire questi servizi.

----------

## fejfbo

Grazie mille, ti saprò dire se sono riuscito a correggere il problemino  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

Ho seguito i consigli riportati su wiki italiana, apm funziona alla grande come stand-by e come sospensione, però purtroppo non sono riuscito a risolvere il problema dello spegnimento del monitor  :Sad: 

----------

## silian87

Beh... se non puoi spegnerlo prova a vedere se riesci ad abbassare la luminosita'. C'era sempre un pacchetto a proposito

----------

## fejfbo

Anche abbassando la luminosità, il segnale al monitor verrebbe comunque sempre mandato con il rischio di rovinare l'Lcd

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche abbassando la luminosità, il segnale al monitor verrebbe comunque sempre mandato con il rischio di rovinare l'Lcd

 

Segnale!?!? Rovinare?!?!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fejfbo

Forse non mi sono spiegato... Anche abbassando la luminosità, non viene spento del tutto, ma rimane sempre un certo "chiarore".

Non trovo le parole giuste per spiegarlo, ma penso proprio che non ci siano speranze

----------

